
Fail-Safe C - llambda
http://staff.aist.go.jp/y.oiwa/FailSafeC/index-en.html
======
reirob
Interesting. I tried to find out how it works to make C safe but did not find
anything. As well it seems there is not much activity. Last update was in
August 2010.

Would be interesting to see if this compiler has any performance advantages
and what are the security advantages.

